# LGB RIO GRANDE Diesel with Lok Sound 5L problems



## mjll1958 (Jan 2, 2016)

This loco worked well in DCC using Digitrax Zephyr DCS 52 up to yesterday. I tried to get this to work in the same MU as a LGB White Pass with a Lok Sound 4 so I changed certain functions and now it does not work at all in DCC but work s in Analog. The other 2 DCC locos I have work well on the same tracks. The RIO Grande does not move or have any other working functions in DCC, I changed function 3 and 4 to 00 to match the other loco. When I go to the recall function , I don't see it as part of an MU. I reset decoder function 8 to factory default which is 8 and still nothing works . Does anyone have any ideas
Michael


----------



## bigemike (Jan 18, 2021)

does your control work with Railcom? if so you could put the engine on a track and read it with your controller?
Can you see the loco address (cv1) to know you have it addressed correctly
I would start with an addressing issue, make sure you know the address of the loco
If you did a factory reset it should default to address 3 in your cv1
once you can see the loco, change the address away from 3 to your next free address
you need to turn the sound on with f8 I believe and then they do have a pretty delayed startup sequence on the loksound 5l 
at least my first engine I have done which is a rio grande as well.


----------



## mjll1958 (Jan 2, 2016)

I tried changing it to address 3 in cv 1 and I can read the functions but nothing happens. . I can also read the functions under the original address which is 2056. The Digitrax seems to be picking up both loco numbers


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

What is CV 29 set to? Need to know for speed step setting and address type.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's 2 threads on the same thing.... I answered on the other thread, no idea what consisting type he is using.

Greg


----------

